#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Witte doeken voor projectie (kaasdoek)

## troly

ik heb overlaast een projectie gezien op zo een wot doek dat in een truss hing  
dit doek had een heel groot oppervlak nu is mijn vraag of iemand de max verkrijgbare grote weet van dit doek en ervaring mee heeft ?

ik ben mss vanplan opm een lcd projetor te komen en dit doek tussen mij trussen te hangen

thanks 
troly 
liefde is : als zij dood gaat necrofiel worden 




Bijgewerkt door - troly op 26/09/2002  21:37:11

----------


## Rv

Doeken en een naaimachien en je gaat zo groot als je zelf wil ...

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Rv

http://www.shop.licht-geluid.nl/foru...&TOPIC_ID=3262
http://www.shop.licht-geluid.nl/foru...&TOPIC_ID=3262

zijn vage foto's, maar wij hebben het ook al enkele keren gedaan. Doek tussen truss gespannen en projecteren maar ...

____
Rv.
____


Bijgewerkt door - Rv op 26/09/2002  22:38:21

----------


## eXact

Probeer eens de achterkant van landbouwzeil, die is wit, groot en da's lekker goedkoop <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

eXact Drive-in Shows

----------


## Rv

Met landbouwzeil kan je wel niet langs achteren (mmmm, krijg al zin, lol) projecteren ... eneuh, in veel gevallen is dat wel makkelijk.

Stukkies witte doek kosten echt NIKS. Mama die dat naait (goesting is al wa minder) en je hebt je grote doek voor bijna niks. Laat die landbouwzeilen maar liggen waarvoor ze dienen ...

____
Rv.
____

----------


## moderator

kaasdoek heet dat witte doek....

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Rv

En wellicht gaan ze hier toch weer beginnen, dus ik zal proberen ze voor te zijn:




> citaat: Probeer eens de achterkant van landbouwzeil, die is wit, groot en da's lekker goedkoop



Witte DOEK laten behandelen tegen brandbaarheid is veel makkelijker (en kost ook veel minder) dan plastic (landbouwzeil). Hierbij laat ik zelfs tussen haakjes dat je die plastic KUNT laten behandelen. Dat weet ik niet. We hebben al wel 'brandvrije' plastic gekocht. Maar man, dat kost geld en dat gaat enkel met grote rollen hoor.

Maar in alle eerlijkheid: onze doek is niet behandeld (geïmpregneerd).

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Juce

Dat doek van 3m op 3m van RV heb ik trouwens maar voor 15 euro gekocht.
Was wel 6m op 1.5m en dan snel even aaneen gestikt, en klaar is kees.
Als je echte kaasdoek wilt kopen doe geïmpregneerd is betaal je wel een stukje meer.
Maar zo'n zelfgemaakt doek is ook zelf makkelijk te behandelen tegen brandbaarheid.

Juce

----------


## Destroyer

Er zijn wel wat standaardmaten om te huren, zowel door- als opzicht. Deze maten varieren van 1,5 x 2,0 tot 6,0 x 8,0. 

Oftewel de maximaal standaard maat om te huren is vaak 6 x 8 meter.
Andre maten zijn ook te krijgen maar is wat meer zoekwerk en kost ook wat meer. Ook de verhoudingen spelen hierbij een rol.

De meest schermen die te huur zijn hebben een verhouding van 3:4 of 16:9.

Succes ermee.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

HEb ik hier nog iets aan toe te voegen?

Denk het niet... 
Kaas(gaas)doek

Informeer even bij Pandora (Adres zoek ik even voor je op).



Maarreuh, nu staat er een video-forum, en nu wordt het nog niet gebruikt... Jammer hoor...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## CyberNBD

Pandora maakt idd van dat soort toestanden, voor prijzen die nog best wel meevallen.  De url: http://www.showtex.com/

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Voor in nederland: Beyne in Bussum... Is geloof ik een zusteronderneming van Pandora?

En zelf impregneren, hoe doen we dat???

Ik heb ook een site........
Wie niet slim is moet dom zijn...

----------


## CyberNBD

Indeed, Pandora is België, Beyne is nederland, samen Showtex.

Maar ik heb ...kijk maar op m'n site...
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## troly

thanks voor de hulp 

ik heb een paar prijzen opgevraagt op doeken brandvrij te laten maken !
maar ik denk dat ik met een doek van pandora van 3.6m doorsnede wel goedkoper uitkom 

ik zal iets laten weten als kik de prijs weet 

thanks 
troly

L&G keep up the good work

liefde is : als zij dood gaat necrofiel worden !

Bijgewerkt door - troly op 27/09/2002  23:21:16

----------


## rinus bakker

Bedenk wel dat er een verschil is tussen "hangen" van een kaasdoek en het "spannen" ervan.
Zon doek weegt amper wat (10kg is al flink wat!) dus het 'ophangen' zal niet veel kracht op de truss zetten. Echter ga je dat doek 'opspannen' dan oefen je dus 'spankracht' uit: 
1e: op het doek, want daar gaat het om: mooie strakke projectievlakken, maar 
2e: op de truss! En daar is elke kracht gewoon weer een extra kracht. Dus hoe, waarmee, en hoe sterk/strak je dat soort doeken afspant maakt heel wat uit voor de truss.
Uit eigen onderzoek is gebleken dat bijvoorbeeld de bekende "mini-bungee's", "spanfixen" en dergelijke, kleine 'spanrubberlussen' met een plastic haakje aan het einde, breken tussen de 25 en 30kg. Bij een proef bleek dat voor veel mensen een met de hand aangebrachte 'aanvaardbare' spankracht op het doek neerkwam op ca. 7-12kg per bungee/spanfix. Dat betekend dat een kaasdoek met elke 25cm zon koperen oog erin op de truss een kracht uitoefent van 28-48 kg/m., en als je er dan ook nog spots wil bijhangen op een mooie grote/brede achterwand moet je maar een goed in de tabellen van de fabrikant kijken wat de toelaatbare (=veilige) belasting per meter is bij die overspanning!
Bij doorgeregen 8mm of 10mm bungee/elastiektouwen (een regelrechte arbeidsintensieve crime, maar toch zie je het nog wel gebeuren) kan dat nog véél meer worden: het trussframe kan van rechthoekig naar kussenvormig model overgaan... Dan mag je alleen maar hoepen dat de hoekstukken heel blijven!

suc6

rinus bakker

----------


## Rv

wij "spannen" ons doek tussen 4 houten latjes van 3m op 3m. Die latjes zijn  3 cm op 3 cm.

Dus wanneer je twijfelt aan de sterkte van je lichtbrug, neem dan enkele dunne houten latjes, bevestig het daaraan, en hang die latjes dan vast aan je truss.
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.
____

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> wij "spannen" ons doek tussen 4 houten latjes van 3m op 3m. Die latjes zijn  3 cm op 3 cm. Dus wanneer je twijfelt aan de sterkte van je lichtbrug, neem dan enkele dunne houten latjes, bevestig het daaraan, en hang die latjes dan vast aan je truss.
> <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
> ___
> Rv.
> ____



Beetje Rivella! deze opmerking!
want je wilt kennelijk niet weten hoe sterk jouw "brug"/ truss is, en 
om de hoeveel afstand zet je die houten lat dan weer vast aan je brug..
bij 300x300cm zal echt elke brug het wel houden hoor, en als je de latjes alleen op de hoeken vast zou zetten had je eigenlijk geen eens een truss nodig...
dus zorg gewoon dat je weet wat de trussen / bruggen mogen of kunnen hebben... je hangte de spots toch ook niet aan latjes?

suc6

rinus bakker

----------


## Rv

> citaat:en als je de latjes alleen op de hoeken vast zou zetten had je eigenlijk geen eens een truss nodig...



Beetje Rivella! deze opmerking!
Het oog mag (moet!) uiteraard ook iets!
<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Rv

> citaat: je hangte de spots toch ook niet aan latjes?



stja, mijn parren hangen toevallig aan latten, ook wel 'parlatten' genoemd ...
<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Rv

Okay, sorry voor bovenstaande opmerkingen ... IK KON HET ECHT NIET LATEN ...
<img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.
____

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Okay, sorry voor bovenstaande opmerkingen ... IK KON HET ECHT NIET LATEN ...



BIERTJE ?

----------


## Rv

Graag, maar Belgisch hé!
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Roland

Gewoon witte backdrops kopen en alles is klaar. Hebben we zelf al vaker gebruikt. 

Het duurste van die backdrops is nog het impregneren. 

Waarom is dat spul zo duur. Zou goedkoper moeten worden werd het ook wat meer gebruikt.

----------


## johan L.

ik weet niet of je wil dat het doorschijnt? maar dat doet kaasdoek dus wel.


maar je kan ook een doek laten maken van wat dikker materiaal en dan er een rand in laten zetten voor ogen. voor als je het nog vaker wil gebruiken. 

En voor bij de projector kan je het beste een wit projectie zijl bestellen. dit laat namelijk helemaal geen licht door naar achteren zodat je geen last hebt van licht achter op t doek van bv. een verdwaalde scan of een raam ofzo.

Back from the death

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> ...dit laat namelijk helemaal geen licht door naar achteren zodat je geen last hebt van licht achter op t doek van bv. een verdwaalde scan of een raam ofzo.



Oeie, verdwaalde scans??? Geen safety gebruikt <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Roland

tegenwoordig moet je overal een slot op zetten. 

Zeker als je scans al voeten krijgen.

----------


## Lucasbak

Projectieschermen zijn er in veel maten, deze zijn meestal te huur bij AV bedrijven. Het projecteren van video gaat prima op witte stof, het gaat zels redelijk goed op gaasdoeken. De lichtopbrengst van video projectoren is zo hoog, dat bij het projecteren het verlies nauwelijs te zien is.   

Als je kijk op de website van www.gordijnenverhuur.nl vindt je redelijk veel doeken met verschillende maten waarop je kan projecteren.  

Deze hebben ook een rolsysteem waarmee je doeken en gaasdoeken op kan rollen. Het grootste witte doek waarop je kan projecteren is 14 meter breed en 8.50 meter hoog.

Het grootste gaasdoek wat je kan oprollen is 20 meter breed en 12 meter hoog, deze is gebruik in Ahoy bij de Lee Towers concerten.

Als je stof aan elkaar gaat naaien blijf je bij video de naad zien, voor het projecteren van gobo,s heb je minder last van deze naad.

Het brandvertragend maken kan zelf worden gedaan kijk op internet in de zoekmachine onder brandvertragend en je krijgt veel bedrijven te zien waar je terecht kunt.
Let wel op welke brandvertragende vloeistof je gebruikt geeft duidelijk aan watvoor stof je gebruikt heb, omdat voor nylon een ander vloeistof wordt gerbuikt als voor katoen. 

De suggestie om landbouw platic te gebruiken is meer dan onverantwoordelijk, dit brandt als een fakkel. Plastic is niet brantvertragend te maken, het is wel brantvertragend te koop.

Bezig




LB

----------


## timescape

Hallo,
oud topicje weer even bovengehaald, omdat ik nergens een fatsoenlijk antwoord kan vinden (na lang zoeken), op de vraag: Is kaasdoek nou wel of niet geschikt om langs de achterkant op te projecteren? 
Zo ja, welke kleur is het beste? (neem aan wit?) 
Thnx!

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

Kaasdoek is best geschikt om op te projecteren. Je kan echter ook projectiekatoen kopen bij o.a. Gerriets en Theatex. 320 cm breed (vlamwerend) kost je per strekkende meter ongeveer een tientje.

Dit weekend trouwens een klus gehad met achterop een wand van projectieschermen met daarop deels videoprojectie en kleurwashes.... Werkt ook erg mooi.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

En wanneer je het beste resultaat zoekt kom je natuurlijk gewoon uit bij een doorzichtscherm, die zijn ervoor gemaakt!

----------


## Pieter Huijgen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jasper-Lichtbron_
> 
> En wanneer je het beste resultaat zoekt kom je natuurlijk gewoon uit bij een doorzichtscherm, die zijn ervoor gemaakt!



Had ik dus ook gebruikt.....
Operaplastic werkt ook mooi :-)

----------


## timescape

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jasper-Lichtbron_
> 
> En wanneer je het beste resultaat zoekt kom je natuurlijk gewoon uit bij een doorzichtscherm, die zijn ervoor gemaakt!



Hmm ja, ook al aan gedacht, maar waarschijnlijk voor deze eenmalige "aanfluiting"  :Smile:  een beetje te duur? Heb geen idee van die prijzen. Maar aangezien vlamvertragend kaasdoek wél voor handen is, wilde ik weten of dit langs achter te projecteren was? 

Groeten!

----------

